# My new Bottle baby



## WyndSyrin (May 10, 2018)

Well this year is almost a repeat of last year. I have a brand new bottle baby. He is only a few hours old when I found him stuck in a ditch in some really nasty mud. I tried to reunite him with his Mother but she refused to accept him. So now I have him in the barn and it will be a fun time. Pics will be coming soon


----------



## Alaskan (May 10, 2018)

is it from the same mom as last year?


----------



## WyndSyrin (May 10, 2018)

No this time it is from a mom that has raised healthy calves in the past. In fact, we held back on of her daughters in 2016


----------



## jhm47 (May 10, 2018)

I would try to get the calf and cow in a small pen, and see if they can't make amends.  Calves always do much better when raised on their actual mother.  It's also a LOT less work!  You might want to try Calf Claim.  It's a powder that cows love to lick, and it often gets them to accept a calf.  Good luck!


----------



## WyndSyrin (May 11, 2018)

We had tried that the day after we brought him up to the barn. she would only come about half way then run away. our vet said that she got confused when it fell in the ditch and decided that when he was presented to her again that it was not her calf. I have already raised 2 calves that are thriving, so this just gives me a tiny bit more work to do, but I am used to it. Don't get me wrong I would rather that calf be taken by momma, but if she won't then I guess I will be a calf momma again this year


----------



## WyndSyrin (May 12, 2018)

Here is the pic of the little guy


----------



## WyndSyrin (May 13, 2018)

well the little guy is now 5 days old and eating his bottles like a champ. He now sees me as his mother. I have brought in my youngest bottle calf Mikey as a companion for him. I have been feeding him 4 half bottle a day at 4hr intervals. I have estimated him to be at least 100lbs when he was born based on how big he was when he was born


----------



## Alaskan (May 15, 2018)

good to hear it is going well!


----------



## WyndSyrin (May 16, 2018)

Well now the baby is on 2 bottles a day now. Also to add to my long fun summer I now have a 2 day old bottle baby from another cow that is having issues standing. When she stand the "wrist" joint right above her hoof moves and she is walking on that joint and not her front hooves. our Vet says to keep an eye on her for a week to make sure she is getting stronger other wise he will have to put splints on her legs. I guess I am wondering if this is normal for Calves to have a hard time with their feet like this or not


----------



## Alaskan (May 17, 2018)

For goat kids if they walk like that it means they didn't get enough selenium.  That messes with their joints.

I would guess with a calf it would be the same kind of thing, mineral or vitamin deficiency of some kind.

Since it is bad enough to mess up the joints, I would get a shot to give him.  An injection could be used right away and help him grow right.


----------



## Alaskan (May 17, 2018)

I thought this was an interesting question....

So I looked.

Thus article was most helpful I think.

excerpt:
*Contracted/lax tendons*
“Contracted tendons are the most common limb abnormality at birth. The challenging thing is to determine if it’s a genetic, toxic or infectious cause, which are much less likely to respond to treatment,” says Anderson.

Crooked calf syndrome has been associated with certain toxic plants like lupine or hemlock. Alkaloids in these plants, if consumed by the dam during early pregnancy (such as between 40 and 70 days, for lupine), can affect the developing skeletal structure. The toxins act as a sedative. If the fetus is not moving as much as it normally does, tendons become shortened and joints tend to become fixed. Limbs may be twisted or fixed in flexed positions and cannot straighten. Often the bones themselves develop abnormal structure and rotational defects.

“Because of multiple defects caused by these toxins, the crooked limbs are unlikely to respond to therapy. If we are reasonably certain this is the case, euthanasia is often the best option for calves if the defect is severe and the calf can’t get up and around,” he says. Some calves have mild defects — such as front legs cocked forward a little at the knee or fetlock joint — and can still move around enough to survive and grow to butcher size.

“We also see some viruses that can cause contracted tendons. When we see contracted tendons we may suspect BVD virus or Akabane virus. Normally, in calves that have limb contractures and fused joints (arthrogryposis) from infection, they also have neurological problems as well. If this is the case, treatment will be unrewarding, and most of the time these calves are euthanized,” says Anderson.

“In the last two years, curly calf syndrome (Arthrogryposis Multiplex) has been identified as a genetic problem. We see a number of calves born with arthrogryposis or badly contracted, curved legs that we feel are genetic, but relatively little work has been done to identify the specifigenes that may be involved. The rapidity with which the curly calf genetics were identified was very impressive. Those calves will not respond to therapy. So we try to identify the cause of crooked calves, to know which ones cannot be helped. A person might otherwise spend money on a calf, with no improvement.”

Contracted tendons can be due to nutritional deficiencies. “We see a fair number of spring-calving herds where cows have become thin over winter and people are trying to push more energy and protein during the final months of gestation. When the stockman is trying to add body condition/ weight to a cow in late gestation we’re more likely to see contracted tendons in the calves,” he says.

“The swiftly growing fetus does drain the cow, so there’s benefit in making sure there’s adequate nutrition during the later stage of pregnancy, and it is critical to have adequate minerals available during that time. The cow is putting a lot of calcium, phosphorus, magnesium, etc. into that calf for skeletal growth. But if we’re not supplementing the cow in a balanced way — if she’s getting a lot of energy and protein but not as much in the way of minerals — she may have an oversized calf that’s developed disproportionately. Essentially the calf’s muscle/body mass grows faster than the bones,” says Anderson.

These calves usually straighten, once they’re able to get up and walk. “We look at them and try to determine whether they’ll be able to get up and move around and exercise, to stretch those tendons.”

Normally, the sole of the foot is flat on the ground and the hoof wall makes a 45-to 60-degree angle with the ground. “In calves where hoof angle is more than 90 degrees and the wall is so upright it goes beyond vertical — tilted forward — the calf is standing on his toes with the heel completely off the ground. The hoof wall is angled forward instead of backward. Those calves need help.” They are at risk of damaging their legs by walking on the front of the foot and fetlock joint.

“Most cases respond very well to splinting. The biggest thing with using a splint is to make sure we protect the leg so the splint doesn’t rub and damage the leg, and so the tape used to attach the splint to the leg doesn’t strangulate or interfere with blood supply to the leg,” says Anderson.

“We use PVC pipe two to three inches in diameter, and cut it in half lengthwise. The calves that are too upright can be splinted with these. We drill holes through the hoof wall at the toe, where there’s no blood supply (just hard hoof), and drill corresponding holes in the end of the splint. Then we can run wires through the splint and the hoof wall so the splint is attached to the toe. Normally we splint on the back of the leg but this splint is on the front of the leg. When we pull it back to the leg it stretches the toe out and by taping the splint back to the cannon bone we keep that tension on it. It stretches the tendons rather quickly, and within two or three days we can usually remove the splint,” he says. By then, the calf walking around putting weight on the leg and exercising will finish stretching the tendon.

“Some calves can stand and walk, and the hoof wall is not beyond the vertical plane, but it’s difficult for them to walk. With some of those calves we put a rolled-toe shoe on them. We use PMMA acrylic, the same material we use to glue wooden blocks to lame cows’ feet. We attach the rolled-toe shoe to the bottom of the calf’s foot, using the shoe to change the hoof angle, extending the toe, with a rolled edge on the front. When the calf puts his foot down to the ground, this extension stretches the tendon.”

Some calves are born with windswept hind legs — where both legs are bent/curved off to one side, the same direction. Most of those straighten on their own. “Some are windswept to the degree that they have trouble getting up and moving around for the first couple days, but normally they strengthen rapidly and we don’t have to do anything more than help them get up at first,” says Anderson.

“We still don’t understand what causes windswept syndrome. We think it may be due to abnormal position in the uterus during the last 60 days of gestation. During that period of rapid growth in the calf, his movement in the uterus is diminished (not enough room to move around) and he’s starting to get into position for birth. We think positioning in the uterus may be the cause of this crookedness, and it may also be nutrition ally influenced, similar to what happens with contracted tendons, if the cow has an unbalanced ration during the last few months of pregnancy,” he says.

“Whenever you see dramatic angulation abnormality in the limbs, such as lax tendons or angular limb deformity, you want to make sure the calves don’t damage their limbs further, by travelling too much. It helps to keep the cow and calf in a small area, so they don’t have to walk far to feed and water, following mama. They need enough room for exercise, but not a big pasture,” he says. A lot of walking will make it worse instead of better, with too much trauma to the limb.

This is especially true with lax tendons, in which the fetlock joint is clear down on the ground and calves are walking on their heels and fetlock joints. The toe may be pointed upward. “This is sometimes the case with premature calves (whose leg structure is not yet as strong as it should be), or some type of abnormal maturation in the uterus, or abnormal positioning in the uterus. If calves with lax tendons are walking too much — walking on the back of the fetlock joint — they may continually put stretching pressure on those tendons and they won’t tighten. We like to confine those calves so they aren’t travelling/moving very much.”

Lax tendons are sometimes seen in “fawn” calves (a genetic defect known as Contractural Arachnodactyly), in which the leg bones seem too long. Most of these calves have a long, arched back and short underline, with stifles and elbows close together, and hind legs bent at the hock joint — with hind feet too far forward. The calf has long pasterns and walks on his heels and fetlock joints.

“Fawn calf syndrome is thought to be an inherited genetic defect. Those calves have a better prognosis than curly calves, just because fawn calves can usually get up and move around.” Many fawn calves can survive and mature. But this is a limb problem that can’t be resolved with treatment.

“We all accept the fact that we’ll see crooked legs once in awhile, whether it’s lax tendons, contracted tendons, or angular limb deformities. If a herd has more than 0.5 to one per cent of a calf crop affected, however, this would be reason to evaluate what might be going on. If it’s nutrition you can readily get on top of it, but if it’s an infectious cause like BVD we need to get this straightened out as quickly as possible. If it’s something genetic, you need to change things for next year (using different bulls). Identifying the cause is important because you don’t want to use that particular bull again.” You may also want to identify the cows that produced those calves and either cull them or make sure you never keep offspring that might be carriers. If it’s a problem caused by toxic alkaloids in plants such as hemlock or lupine, you might consider using a different pasture after the cows are bred, or eradicating the poison plants.



Webpage:
https://www.canadiancattlemen.ca/2011/01/24/limb-problems-in-newborn-calves/


----------



## WyndSyrin (May 17, 2018)

well turns out she just has a mild case of contracted tendons in her feet. It should correct itself on its own according to the vet


----------



## Alaskan (May 17, 2018)

well, that's not so bad then.


----------



## WyndSyrin (May 18, 2018)

Now I just have to figure out with her why in the world she refuses to take a bottle. have found that the only way she will eat is when we tube her.


----------



## Alaskan (May 19, 2018)

oh bother!!!! 

So much more work!

And you have tried the normal stuff?  Different nipples, nipple dipped in something sweet... etc.

will she suck on your fingers?

I wonder if she is lazy. ... doesn't want to work...  or if she has a suckling problem.

Will she drink from a bucket?


----------



## WyndSyrin (May 19, 2018)

Well it's kinda moot today, I found her dead in her stall. Rather sad day, but in better news I did find a good home for my new bottle calf and Mikey


----------



## Alaskan (May 20, 2018)

WyndSyrin said:


> Well it's kinda moot today, I found her dead in her stall. Rather sad day, but in better news I did find a good home for my new bottle calf and Mikey




Hate it when that happens.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 21, 2018)

Oh man...


----------



## WyndSyrin (Jun 9, 2018)

in an even more surprising event one of our very tame cows had a set of twins, she accepted one(like normal) and rejected the other one, so now I have another little guy to take care of. I must say this one for being a few days old is a very stubborn calf. When I get him cornered I can get him to drink, but he has to be a "bull" about it. which happens to be what the momma had was twin bulls. one very docile and this one who is a pain in the arse. I have named him Minos, for that reason.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 9, 2018)

A big calf won't have room in utero to stretch front legs and often will have tight ligaments that force calf to knucle over and walk on front of pasterns.  The more they get up on feet and stretch, the better. Opposite of that is when ligaments are too loose and calf walks on backside of pasterns.  This is usually because the hormonal cascade that loosens momma up for labor/delivery has overdone itself .  Things tighten up within a couple days as calf clears hormones from system.  Biggest problem in either case is to ensure calf gets up to eat .    Check with your area ag agent or feed company nutritionest to see what mineral supplement is needed.  Here in east TN we have to supplement selenium.  Our  cattle always had a loose mineral mix as only source of sodim (salt).  In spring  i used a high magnesium mineral mix to prevent grass tetany.  A cow cannot lick a salt block enough to get what is needed.  Until recently the mineral mix also needed to have higher copper and zinc because the sulphur fallout from electric coal fired plants tied up these minerals.  Now that sulphur has decreased reformulation was done to lowere levels.


----------



## WyndSyrin (Mar 6, 2019)

Update here as well: Minos and the other bottle baby went to their new homes at the end of June and as luck would have it, I finally got my Bottle Heifer that I wanted. Her name is Mira and she is now almost 7 months old. She is very wee right now, but that is to be expected for a bottle baby.


----------

